# Railings my son made while I was away visiting my daughter.Nice suprise



## Ruth n Jersey (May 16, 2017)

We have a ranch house and up until a couple of years ago didn't see the need for railings on the few steps we have. Now with bad knees and friends and relatives with walking problems my son is going to put railings on all the steps. This one he made for the steps in the garage. It was a surprise to see it when we came home from visiting my daughter for Mother's Day. I'll prime and paint it this week. He built it to code for our area,hopefully one less thing they will complain about not being right should we have to sell our home sometime in the future.


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2017)

Looks nicely made, Ruth.


----------



## Falcon (May 16, 2017)

Ruth,  Your son did an excellent job on the railing.  Very professional looking and,
of course, very helpful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2017)

Your son's very thoughtful, good idea to have a rail even for a few steps....looks great! :coolthumb:


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 16, 2017)

Very nice looking job!!!

With talent like that your poor son must have a honey do list a mile long, LOL!!!


----------

